# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía > Nuclear >  Vandellós II duplica su plantilla durante la recarga de combustible

## F. Lázaro

Lunes, 27 Abril 2015

La central nuclear de Vandellós II se ha desconectado de la red eléctrica para iniciar la 20ª recarga de combustible y los trabajos de mantenimiento previstos, que darán paso a un nuevo ciclo de operación de 18 meses.

La Asociación Nuclear Ascó-Vandellós II (ANAV) ha comunicado que "está previsto acometer más de 8.500 órdenes de trabajo, la mayoría de las cuales corresponden a trabajos de mantenimiento preventivo e inspecciones. El presupuesto asciende aproximadamente a 20 millones de euros".

La realización de estas tareas, precisa ANAV, "requiere de una planificación previa muy detallada y con la coordinación de todas las unidades organizativas implicadas".



Entre las actuaciones más relevantes destaca, además de la sustitución de 64 de los 157 elementos combustibles alojados en el reactor, la sustitución de la tapa de la vasija del reactor, una modificación de diseño preventiva para dotar a la planta de mayor capacidad para operar de manera segura, fiable y a largo plazo. Del mismo modo, recoge el comunicado de ANAV, "se continuará implantando modificaciones de diseño relacionadas con el proyecto Refuerzo de la Seguridad derivado de las pruebas de resistencia, contempladas en las Instrucciones Técnicas Complementarias emitidas por el Consejo de Seguridad Nuclear". "Con ello la planta sigue incrementando su robustez y capacidad de respuesta ante sucesos que pudiesen ir más allá de las bases de diseño de la central", precisa ANAV.

*Más plantilla
*
En la 20ª recarga de combustible Vandellós II duplicará la plantilla que habitualmente trabaja en la central. Así, alrededor de 1.000 profesionales de unas 40 empresas colaboradoras, la mayoría de ellos residentes en la provincia de Tarragona, se sumarán a los trabajos de recarga. Este equipo humano, además de la formación que ha cursado antes de su incorporación a la central, recibirá en ANAV una preparación específica de acuerdo al puesto de trabajo que ocupará en la planta.

Fuente: http://www.foronuclear.org/es/notici...de-combustible

----------

Jonasino (28-abr-2015)

----------


## Jonasino

"Las centrales nucleares generan empleo cualificado. El sector nuclear español emplea en la actualidad a 30.000 personas entre puestos directos e indirectos" (Foro Nuclear)

----------

